# Got scope now just waiting for gun!



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

So I have a savage axis 22-250 with camo stock comin from Buds so I went out today and bought my scope sure hope I made the right choice, I think I did after doin lots of research online and on PT here. So I got a Burris Fullfield E1 3-9x40, After looking at it and comparing it to the Nikon Pro Staff ,I felt the clarity of the Burris was better and I really like the E1 recticle.The only other thing I trying to decide for this setup is if I shoot stick with using the monopod and bipod I use now or if I want to get a bipod that mounts to the gun . Im thinking a bipod attached to the gun would be better for a few reasons like less individual items to carry, setup would be faster and take less movement doing so once on stand, What do you all think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really prefer sticks ! They are lighter and more maneuverable IMO.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If your shooting from a prone position then I would use a harris bipod but if your sitting then I too would go for a really good set of sticks.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a pair of Hunter's Specialty sticks with the rubber ring that goes around your stock. I just fold them and leave em on the gun when moving. Much more versatile in rough terrain and easier to manuever.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> If your shooting from a prone position then I would use a harris bipod but if your sitting then I too would go for a really good set of sticks.


I've shot prone on Prairie dogs and for me, my back pack(if you carry one) is ideal, you can swivel, raise, lower or cant your gun wherever you need to simply and easily.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I've shot prone on Prairie dogs and for me, my back pack(if you carry one) is ideal, you can swivel, raise, lower or cant your gun wherever you need to simply and easily.


And I like a bipod!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What does this mean ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What does this mean ?


I don't wan't a bag I want a harris bipod thats why I use one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what I figured by your post until you answered with a question. I was simply giving HIM an alternative Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's what I figured by your post until you answered with a question. I was simply giving HIM an alternative Matt.


So do it without quoting me. By quoting me its as if your telling me I don't need a bipod.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that really the way you read it ?

Now is one of those times when perhaps, you should take a deep breath.

And maybe it would be good to take this to PM's.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I'm perfectly fine.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good chi in , bad chi out.......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally I tried a 13 to 25 or whatever that size is mounted on my gun and didn't care for it. It just didn't fit me. I prefer sticks or a monopod (which is what I use the most) for coyotes.

Just my experience. Take it for what you paid for it.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Another option is a SlingStix from Quake Industries. They're the folks who make the Claw gun slings (which I LOVE) and it's basically a Claw with built in shooting sticks that easily collapse via shock cords. It's quite versatile and not too bulky for normal hunting. They run about $45.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

That E1 Burris is the same scope iv been thinking about getting, if its anything like the fullfields i want it. I prefer sticks too for coyote hunting. We had a bunch of left over titanium tubing from work, i cut two peices to length and used those ball bands (excuse my lack of terminology for these things) its what they use to put on the bull balls so they will fall off. lol anyway i took about 5 of them and put them part way down the tubbing and it works great.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Im pretty sure it is a fullfield I think the E1 stands for the type of recticle. I was able to shoot with it today and I really like it and would definately make a Burris my first choice for my next scope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

singlesix said:


> That E1 Burris is the same scope iv been thinking about getting, if its anything like the fullfields i want it. I prefer sticks too for coyote hunting. We had a bunch of left over titanium tubing from work, i cut two peices to length and used those ball bands (excuse my lack of terminology for these things) its what they use to put on the bull balls so they will fall off. lol anyway i took about 5 of them and put them part way down the tubbing and it works great.


castration bands is the term you are looking for. O=rings work too but they'll all dry out and break. What's the diameter of the tubing SS


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought the Fullfield E1 for my 30-06 and it's been working great. Love it in low light. I moved my Fullfield II to my AR.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> castration bands is the term you are looking for. O=rings work too but they'll all dry out and break. What's the diameter of the tubing SS


Yes castration bands thanks, they work good and you get alot of them for cheap. The tubing is 3/8 or little less,its light weight and strong ofcourse. Yeah i could see o rings working good too, but the castration bands are much stronger, but they will also dry out so i just put a few more on if they are looking weak, havent had a blow out yet.


----------

